# Auto-Russian 1St Gr0w<///////]:}~*



## smokeup420 (Apr 15, 2009)

heyy guys, this is my first auto grow, its indoors, one plant(yea i know my chances)i bought for outside in a month or two..  anyways its a lowlife white russian.All CFL grow.i got 7 cfl's putting out 15900 lumes with a tinfoil reflector around  most or the 2 gal bucket n over the light ficture(the squid),

the box that its in is 22''Lx15''Wx29''T. idk the are for that but im thinkin thats enough lumes for one auto. *She is 20 *days old today 4/15/09.im gonna start givin her fullstrength  20-30-20. every other water... ph is 6.5 and n-p-k is all adiquit. its on a 20/4 light scedual. usin Merical Grow Organic soil mix/no fert. added peat and perlite all good perportions.. seems to like it, not to sure how big it should be since its an auto ncfl grow..
 soo any other questions comments or sugestion PLEASE ask more info the beter...just took da pix, lights r off oviouslymy camera is really bad on my phone..

View attachment 11.bmp


View attachment 22.bmp


View attachment 33.bmp


View attachment 12.bmp


View attachment 21.bmp


View attachment 123.bmp


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 16, 2009)

quick update, sheee doin goooood....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello Smokeup420 

Your showing slight nute burn on the end of your leaves.

How often are you watering it?

I would give her (congrats on the girl)  1/3 strength feed at first to make sure she can take it, then increase the feed strength gradually.

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Apr 16, 2009)

wether it turns male or fem it still a purdy lil thing aint she(x ya fingers).
  i think autos are neat as hell from the hobby aspect.
i so wanna start doin autos. i have wanted to for quite some time and even tho many will say there really not alot of risk or hassle for wat its worth to order seeds online but i been up n down that road an i dont know any way other than to have someone else order for me n send to they place but then that means  one more person to know im growin tho .  any tips on a for sure deal wit where to get auto seeds online at all.  ima mosey over to the seed forum an check links n such there again n see.


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 16, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Smokeup420
> 
> Your showing slight nute burn on the end of your leaves.
> 
> ...


yea i saw that befor i was watering to often,i started to get nats, so i repoted n watered then i think im waitin every 3 days or like till my finger cant fell moister. i was feeding her 1/2 strength the second week. but that was all befor i replanted her in new soil. i havnt given her anynutrients.repoted her on 4-10-09 only watered her twice since then.i planted her in soil march 28th.

i think shes a she!!! ima wait aday to really examin her. have thre white hairs stickin out rom were they should be....  dont thing theres much risk iv don it befor zip. just send it to ur work or home


----------



## Locked (Apr 16, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> wether it turns male or fem it still a purdy lil thing aint she(x ya fingers).
> i think autos are neat as hell from the hobby aspect.
> i so wanna start doin autos. i have wanted to for quite some time and even tho many will say there really not alot of risk or hassle for wat its worth to order seeds online but i been up n down that road an i dont know any way other than to have someone else order for me n send to they place but then that means  one more person to know im growin tho .  any tips on a for sure deal wit where to get auto seeds online at all.  ima mosey over to the seed forum an check links n such there again n see.



Hey Zip...I trust Attitude seed bank quite a bit... they ship very stealthy and are quick...As for autos... I love Them...they will be part of every grow I do from now on I think...


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 16, 2009)

yea i got mine from drchronic n they seem n were to this point safe.... sooooo yea they have pretty much same prices. and i got mine within 4 days.


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 17, 2009)

soi guess she had a giant groth spert lastnight n new leaves got burt.. got work now soo did as much as i could do to move the light so they aint burnin, but to rais the lights take a bit......... ahhhhhhh


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 18, 2009)

i got some auto white russian seeds waiting to be put in the dirt. but i'm going to wait a few weeks. i'm interested to see what you can do... good luck buddy


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 19, 2009)

lol good, i wanna see wat you can do too.. i v been lucky this n my last grow i only did one seed n both came female... but yea new pix tomarow she grew a bit :]


----------



## Locked (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey smokeup... are you running any ventilation on your grow? She looks good though... keep it green...


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 20, 2009)

yea, i mean i got a fan on high blowin right at her and the lights.,, i dont have a fan bloin n  one blowin out, just in


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 20, 2009)

tin foils for cooking it wont do anything good for you man
get some mylar its really not expensive for alot of it.
seems fine right now as long as your easy with that miracle grow
nice going


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 20, 2009)

kk thanks, i mean i see that it reflects light, y doesnt it work? i will invest


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 21, 2009)

soo my baby is 3 weeks 5 days old as of today. shes growin beautifully, for cfl's. let me tell you these things are quick. i added 3 more 100w cfl's and gave her a drink of water.... not doing any nutre yet idk if im going to use them this grow. im thinkin of watering with my alligators  water(has gator ****/fish **** n just dead fish)... ph is 7.0 *WILL THIS WORK ANYONE?* let me know.. um pix on the bottom is comparing to a golf ball.. 

so yea lemme comments suggestions n w.e.... thanks guys.n yes i know a few leaves r burnt, had a groth spet a few nights ago n got burned..she all good     

View attachment 3w5d 3.bmp

3weeks 5 days old

View attachment 3w5d 4.bmp


View attachment 3w5d.bmp


View attachment 3w5d 2.bmp


----------



## Newbud (Apr 21, 2009)

Easy now fella nice looking growth but are you sure thats just light burn?
Can understand it on upper leaves but i notice there some much lower down.
All the best


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 21, 2009)

yea im sure those lower ones were when she got burnt the dirst time when it was smaller, hints y the lower ones are burnt.. but yea thanks for the concern lol


----------



## Newbud (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool mate, should be all good then, few burnt leaves is no big deal, god knows i've done it


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 22, 2009)

cool strain:hubba: its looking like its stacking nodes really close. hope it gives up some big buds for ya


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 22, 2009)

youll need some pH down.
7.0 ph is a tad high for your plant
to uptake nutrients properly.

what nutes are you using?
and why all of the dead fish...


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 22, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> youll need some pH down.
> 7.0 ph is a tad high for your plant
> to uptake nutrients properly.
> 
> ...


 
heyy, no my ph for my soil and water is fine, its 6.5....im not gonna use nutes... i mean i might use bloom during the bloom process. but what i was talking about is watering my plant with the water from my aligator tank.. since all its crap  and fishes crap is mixed allup in it... plus some fish have decade in the tank(he didnt eat them)......  i can change that water to 6.5 alos.. but wat i was asking would it be safe..

update.. shes alll good, just watered yesterday. she perkin up


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 24, 2009)

she got burnt again, on top all the new leaves n hairs commpin out turned yellow, i didnt have the fan blowing on the top/lights,,  i forgot she  grerw n never adjusted it. sooo ehhh idk i raisted the lights n fixed the fan.


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 30, 2009)

soo its week 5 now for my shorty,pix below are pix of 4weeks 5 days. from last posting  i burned her again. not to bad but  made her look ugly. she started to flower right about week 4. i added 3 more cfl's 100w... i need a better fan for the top !!!! i fed her her first feeding of bloom stuff.its like 10-54-10.. not doin an expensive grow this time.. im waiting to move n outdoor season... but yea shes doin good, and i love these cuz they stay small.. i like  

View attachment 4w5d 3.bmp


View attachment 4w5d 2.bmp


View attachment 4w5d 4.bmp


View attachment 4w5d.bmp


i cought her bad side :confused2:  oh n i decided not to use the water from my alligator tank... no time to test it on other plants n w.e.... so yea


----------



## ms4ms (May 1, 2009)

is the temp in your room? I have never witnessed heat stress from cfl's....


----------



## smokeup420 (May 1, 2009)

idk i broke my thermomiter. itss higghhhhhh!! up their.. but i have a fan on high blowing on it constintly... why can u see heat stress? or is that what u call burning leaves


----------



## smokeup420 (May 14, 2009)

:smoke1: hey guys she's 7 weeks old today, shes 8 1/2 in tall, 7 in takin out the stem on the bottom. yea yea i know she has  been through allot as you can see. none of it is nute burn. iv been givin it 1/2 recomended of  i think 10-54-10 bloom boost ever other watering., now i have 7 100w CFL's,3 60w, and 4 150w.that =25,310 lumes.. on one plant, thats y she burns easy.nugs are bunched together n looks great,hard to see but has some nice white tercs and long white hairs. leaves around the buds are turning purple, and the tops a solid cola bud. took sample off today n lettin it dry for a few days...

View attachment week7 .2.bmp

i do have a light on them so i can take a pic, so leaves arnt that bad lol
View attachment week7 .4.bmp


View attachment week7 .3.bmp

:yeahthat: This is a goood pic!! :smoke1: 
View attachment week7.bmp

A Lighter So U Can See The Size Compare.

so any comment, questions, concerns... geemi all opinions and what u think :bong2: :ccc: :banana:


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 15, 2009)

That auto is awesome! I am kicking myself for not getting some of those. You will be smoking the goods in a couple weeks and I will be smoking stress and looking at leafs for another 6 months!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2009)

good luck heres some green mojo for you


----------



## swiftgt (May 20, 2009)

yep its hard to get the nute balance right at first,
but after a while you will get the hang of it!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 21, 2009)

Wow, very nice plant. Just curious, since you were using over 700 watts of CFL's, why not spend the money you used for the cfls instead for a 400 watt hps? Any particular reason you stuck with cfls? Crazy auto-russian lady you grew there tho!


----------



## smokeup420 (May 22, 2009)

because i got all my bulbs n fictures free from work, they where throwing everything out, they were outdated or something , i didnt care to ask anyquestions n took em. i mean all i invested in this grow were 30 bux for the seeds n i can easly make my money back


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 22, 2009)

Ohh I see, good deal getting them for free.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 22, 2009)

good job!!!!!!


----------



## smokeup420 (May 25, 2009)

idk if all the burns where from the lights or nute. maybe thew bloom 10-54-10 was to strong or a mixture, or lights were just wayy to close sooo i moveed lights kinda far away and i did my flush today.. I gave here 5 gal. of 6.5 ph  water in a span of 2-3 hours.i did it with the lights on idk if thats good or what. the lights go off at 2am. but yea itss really dense and thick

iv takin a limb off at 7 weeks and 8 weeks.7th week bud weighed 1.7g wet and affter drying for i think 5-6 days it weighed .8 g. its still a rock, week 8 is still in a box..

View attachment week 8, day 4.bmp


View attachment week8, day 4.2.bmp


View attachment wek 8, day 4.3.bmp


View attachment week8, day 4.4.bmp


View attachment week7 dry .8.bmp

this is of week 7 dry bud, weighing .8 not to white cuz it premature


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 25, 2009)

Mmmm.. Last pic is making me want to load a bowl for some reason haha. Great looking stuff.


----------



## smokeup420 (May 28, 2009)

ok i know this is a stupid question but tercs are those really small crystaly things right??? and how much %of the plant needs to be amber to get top potincy??btw, im expecting half 0 dry weight


----------



## Newbud (May 28, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938
Have a read and you'll figure it out.
Once you get a few amber i doubt you'll be unhappy with the stone


----------



## smokeup420 (May 31, 2009)

from what i red and could understand, witch was kinda dificult, n for one idk if white russian is indica or sativa. it said i want the tercs clear and long....... i thought i wanted then amber?? ???? i need some other input, dnt send me to a threat, just gemme a  simple as possable answer. thanks


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks happy, iv done cfl grows b4 but i didnt care about trichomes or anything i mean the smoke was excelent. i guess i harvested at the right time. but thank you, some other peeps told me  50 %


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 3, 2009)

HEY GUYS N' GALS!!!Tomarow is suposed to be harvest day,but i thionk it will be another few days, not 50% of the tercs are amber, id say 25% are amber.

ok idk if its me or what,but i see shes turning purple,and its not the lights. i tryed to take a pic threw a mag. but idk. can their be con's in to haveing purple?like something wrong?? but here are some pix... 

also like a week ago i picked a nug and dryed it ,thats what it looks like.. i smoked it and it was reLLy goooooood!! it was a body n head hight, it was nice!! 

View attachment week 9,day 4.2.bmp


View attachment week 9,day 4.bmp


View attachment week 8, 4days.bmp

View attachment week9.bmp


----------



## Newbud (Jun 3, 2009)

If you like the smoke from a week ago why dont you chop now :confused2:


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 3, 2009)

because i think it can get a bit more potent. but good question, deff tomarow im gonna chop her,


----------



## Newbud (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont really think its a case of getting more potent, more a case of moving more toward the body and thick head kinda stoned than i trippy or uplifting one.

I dunno i'm probably wrong


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 4, 2009)

well hey, id be happy with any of those really. over night around 17 % more turned amber,i can wait till tomarow this time to cut here dow n or right now.i think shes comin down in like 15 min.alsoovernight when they where turning amber  it seems like allot more turcs popedup. idk if they just pop up like that but its seemed like it.but its seems like more .  the info said 

info:Like the Serious mother, the Auto White Russian will frost up most during the last few weeks of its life and 48 hours of darkness just prior to harvest will maximise this.

so i just realized what it said about its 48hr of darkness b4 harvest... i havnt done that yet  i shoulda but im such a stoner  when i red it i didnt comprehend it needs 48 hours strait darkness  b4 harvest, lol w.e just more time for tercs to amber up...
           well anyways i mad a strapingly haNDSOM dry box to place my whole plant in. i got these two lil boxes with all the walls cut out and paw proom window screen put over it so not much light at all gets threw but the air can eanter n leave the box.. i got a mini fan in the of those boxes pushing air in.. DO iI NEED it?????? or should i have it pulling the air out???????

View attachment box.bmp


View attachment box2.bmp


----------



## Newbud (Jun 4, 2009)

You want air pulling out and some holes to allow more air in


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 6, 2009)

k i did that n shes hangin now, i didnt see much of a diffrence for that 2 days of darkness but w.e..oh yea btw i chped her down


----------



## Newbud (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah i not done the 2 dark days.
Get to know a strain for a year or so then try it or do 50% of crop next time and see if there a difference.
I think drying in the dark brings it out just as much personally and due to the amount of plants/ grows at the moment i have tried a veriety of different chopping times and conditions ( morning, night, warm, cold, dried in dark, in light, chopped early, left to couch lock. )

Personally my best looking and tasting green came from an 9 week flower PP girl chopped early morning just before the lights came on and dried in a dark cool cupboard with a desk fan blowing near not on it.
As the outside felt dry but still obviously sticky in middle it got put in McDonalds brown paper bags for 4 days been turned twice a day then into sealabe tub or preferably jar.

Strongest was 12 weeks and thrown on a rack to dry, no special treatment at all


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 10, 2009)

ok so its been 5 days in a box, the outside of the bud is all dry but i know theirs moisture inside, plus the stem isnt snapable yet, almost!! so i stickin it in a brown paper bag....NOW do i close it?? and does it needa be in the same like temp as when it was hangin in the box?? or should i just stick the bag back in the box??


----------



## Newbud (Jun 12, 2009)

I kept them just at room temp in bags, not too much in the bag and turn a few times a day, just fold bag over once or twice to close it, you dont want it sealed or nuthin.
Then into glass jars if poss or a sealable tub if not and burp least once a day ( i did anyway lol )


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 14, 2009)

ight so i got 17 n some odd grams for one auto grown under 25,000lumes. the high is a body n head high, it lasts a decent time... i like how this turned out.. i recoment them.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello there not been about much of late.
Congrats on the harvest fella :clap: :yay: :bong2: 
Just need to grow a few at a time next time


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 20, 2009)

lol thanks, n dats true im doin an outdoor grow with them, i just started the germ today.plus my outdoor male is done i think??? its has a BUNCH of sacks. very tall about 3 1/2 feet and every branch goes strait up the stalk,so its like a huge pollen ball, i tutched it and a cloutd of pollem puffed up, it selled great!!lol.. so ima chop it n save it to get some seeds.


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2009)

Is there a full moon out tonight?


----------



## Bobo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nope its just saturday and people dont have any thing better to do.


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Me thinks this clown is lost.


----------

